
Yes, There Is Such a Thing as Cancel Culture - andrenth
https://quillette.com/2020/07/14/yes-there-is-such-a-thing-as-cancel-culture/
======
nappa-leon
None of these papers ever give a solution such as removing right to work. It
seems like they're just asking to be able to say things free from criticism.
Also cancel culture has been used for years to suppress people on the left.
Now that we've realized that the other side has the really objectionable views
they're being "canceled".

~~~
core-questions
> It seems like they're just asking to be able to say things free from
> criticism.

It's not just criticism. It's massive-scale deplatforming, it's people being
doxed and fired from their jobs for perceived slights.

> Now that we've realized that the other side has the really objectionable
> views

Says you. And you may go ahead and say it! And we can argue, and have a good
productive conversation about it, as long as I'm allowed to continue posting
here. The problem is that it is this key right to true freedom of speech -
even when it offends, even when it makes people mad - that the right still
believes in, and the left has abandoned, in a mad deference to corporate
private property that actually ought to be ideological anathema.

Even here on HN there are people who are running sophisticated algorithms to
analyze everyone's posts and out anyone who has the scent of wrongthink about
them.

> Also cancel culture has been used for years to suppress people on the left.

So that justifies it? I'd like to see some examples, but I'll take your word
for it for sake of argument - there's no reason I'd automatically be aware of
it happening, after all. Shouldn't this result in people who are interested in
freedom of speech on both sides finding common cause against corporations and
governments that would restrict us?

